# Any change in power for South Africa?



## PClapham (Nov 3, 2008)

I have noticed that our Dikhololo is trading on a par with summer Cape Cod and wonder if rci has turned off their filters or if Dik has gained power.  Has anyone else experienced a change with Dik or other SA resorts?
Anita


----------



## Dori (Nov 3, 2008)

Our 2008 Lowveld traded very nicely.  2009 is puuling less and our 2010 is pulling squat.  Grrr!

Dori


----------



## philemer (Nov 3, 2008)

Anita,
I moved your thread to the SA Forum because I think you'll get more info here. Also, do a search here for 'dik' and you'll find some good info. There are a lot of trading power posts.


----------



## Pat H (Nov 3, 2008)

Just deposited my summer Cape Cod and it's trading exactly the same as my DIK. Summer CC used to be a tiger trader but I noticed that it no longer seems to be anything but ordinary.


----------



## PClapham (Nov 4, 2008)

I guess I made the wrong assumption-sounds like Dik has gained and Cape Cod has lost!
Anita


----------



## carl2591 (Nov 5, 2008)

RCI is still messing around with trade power.. Seems like a Cape Cod summer week would be a great trader.  A DIK week should not be close in power now a days.. now several years ago that was different, BBS,, before black sunday. 

more and more people are moving to Dial Exchange and other because of this messing around with trading power.. 

Keep up the good work RCI and soon no one will settle for you...


----------



## TAG (Nov 22, 2008)

We had a SA week about ready to expire.  On a whim, I checked Hawaii.  I exchanged into a two bedroom, ocean-view property on Kauai.  I'm happy.


----------

